# Hii



## Vicksen (Mar 11, 2004)

Hello

My name is Vicki and i live in denmark.. with med boyfriend and our two cats Lotta and Iza.

Im sorry for my rusty english i hope you will survive that 8) 

Lotta is our first cat, and she is an aby and is 2 years old. she is the best and very loving to us










Iza is the newest and is ad black silver somali and she is 7 months. I use her in cat shows here in DK. and last weekend she got an EX1 and sadly she lost to an aby in the NOM. :? 










Well i hope i will feel welcome and se lots and lots of piccies of you'r cats


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

HI Vicksen. Your cats are very beautiful.  

seashell


----------



## Vicksen (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

Pretty cats. 8)


----------



## Vicksen (Mar 11, 2004)

i just found out thats this that i had written is posted wrong sorry for that...


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

I never seen a cat that looks like Lotta, what breed is she?


----------



## Vicksen (Mar 11, 2004)

Hi

She is an aby umm how do i spell that 2 sec i will findd the right word.. Lotta is an abyssinian.. she is original from germany but she was so posed to be a breeding cat. But she didnt fansy the male cat so she moved home to me.. and she is sooo great the just pures all the time.. :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Vicksen! Welcome. Yes, your cats are exceptionally beautiful. I'm so glad you've joined us. Tell us about your homeland too, please.

I will move this to the right forum. Don't worry about it!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Vicksen! Welcome to the forum! I love the pictures. The first one is so funny! I like Iza - she is so beautiful!  I was in Aalborg once (studying there) - very nice city and the people were great!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Vicki and welcome!

Iza is a beautiful kitty! Of course I am a push-over for that silver shading...

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Vicksen (Mar 11, 2004)

Mike said:


> Hi Vicki and welcome!
> 
> Iza is a beautiful kitty! Of course I am a push-over for that silver shading...
> 
> ...


yup it figures with the beatuful cat you have..


----------



## Vicksen (Mar 11, 2004)

sentimentalgirl said:


> Hi Vicksen! Welcome to the forum! I love the pictures. The first one is so funny! I like Iza - she is so beautiful!  I was in Aalborg once (studying there) - very nice city and the people were great!


thanks and yep we danish people r nice.. :idea: 

I have a funny one of iza too some were shall i find it..?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. You have 2 beautiful cats and its so cute when they yawn, they're such sleepyheads aren't they? :lol:


----------



## Vicksen (Mar 11, 2004)

kitkat said:


> Welcome to the forum. You have 2 beautiful cats and its so cute when they yawn, they're such sleepyheads aren't they? :lol:


yup and quit boring sometimes


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum! Your cats are beautiful. I'm from NZ and I show cats as well, Lovely to meet you. 8)


----------



## HardRocker (Feb 23, 2004)

Hi! and welcome to the forum. You'll love it here. I'm pretty new, but can hardly pull myself away from the forum. You have very pretty cats.


----------

